# Tivo Stream at Best Buy?



## joelw

Does anybody know when Best Buy will start selling the Stream? I've got $75 in Reward Zone coupons I'd like to apply to the unit purchase


----------



## compnurd

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=491467&page=17


----------



## joelw

Oops. Thank you.


----------



## NYHeel

It's not on Amazon either.


----------



## compnurd

LOL it just came out what 4 hours ago


----------



## modnar

compnurd said:


> LOL it just came out what 4 hours ago


Well, it's not unheard of for retailers (online and brick and mortar) to have items available on release date.


----------



## SugarBowl

modnar said:


> Well, it's not unheard of for retailers (online and brick and mortar) to have items available on release date.


it happens every tuesday for movies.


----------



## triftraf

Dropped by my local BB and they did some searching in their system for the Stream and couldn't find it. This guy said probably need to wait 2-4 weeks...


----------



## innocentfreak

TiVo is probably filling initial orders and then once demand slows they will push it to retailers.


----------



## Austin Bike

innocentfreak said:


> TiVo is probably filling initial orders and then once demand slows they will push it to retailers.


I was out in the bay area this week and had time to kill so I stopped at a best buy yesterday. They didn't have it. I could practically see the tivo HQ from the store.

Went back to the hotel and ordered one. When I landed back in austin today it was already waiting for me. It shipped from Dallas.


----------



## modnar

Austin Bike said:


> I was out in the bay area this week and had time to kill so I stopped at a best buy yesterday. They didn't have it. I could practically see the tivo HQ from the store.
> 
> Went back to the hotel and ordered one. When I landed back in austin today it was already waiting for me. It shipped from Dallas.


Mine shipped from Dallas area, too. Of course, it's sitting in a warehouse 30 miles away all weekend before Monday's scheduled delivery.


----------



## triftraf

Appeared on Best Buy's website today - as coming soon.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/TIVO+INC+-+TIVO+STREAM/6303102.p?id=1218734743251&skuId=6303102&st=tivo%20stream&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## aaronwt

triftraf said:


> Appeared on Best Buy's website today - as coming soon.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/TIVO+INC+-+TIVO+STREAM/6303102.p?id=1218734743251&skuId=6303102&st=tivo%20stream&cp=1&lp=1


It shows as being available locally at five of the Best Buy stores in Northern VA. If it already had Android support I would pick one up today.


----------



## jfh3

They are also in most Colorado Best Buy stores. They were just being put on the shelf when I walked in earlier this afternoon.


----------



## NYHeel

Oh well. I just bought it from Tivo on Friday. UPS has Wednesday set for delivery. Could have just picked it up in a store in Manhattan on Monday and saved on the shipping. Gotta learn to be a little more patient next time.


----------



## jfh3

NYHeel said:


> Oh well. I just bought it from Tivo on Friday. UPS has Wednesday set for delivery. Could have just picked it up in a store in Manhattan on Monday and saved on the shipping. Gotta learn to be a little more patient next time.


Early adopters have DNA that prevents brain cells from processing the concept of patience when new toys are involved. Studies in my house have shown it is physically impossible to be patient. Think of the shipping charges as your co-pay.


----------



## triftraf

Picked mine up at BB yesterday. Loving it so far! Very happy with the streaming quality!


----------



## aaronwt

They had one left when I was at the local BB earlier. Common sense prevailed and I didn't pick it up.

I was at the Customer service counter for 55 minutes  trying to return my Asus EA-66N Access Point(they never showed it as being shipped three weeks ago even though I received it two days after I ordered it so it took them a long time to figure out how to give me a refund... What a PITA..at least the CS lady was nice about it). And I had a lot of time to think about it while waiting.

If I had a 10% off coupon I would have picked it up, but since I couldn't find a coupon I decided to wait. Plus I need Android support anyway.


----------



## compnurd

waiting for it to hit amazon... i have about 70 bucks in credits


----------



## Jackamus

I got mine at Bestbuy.com - I love that you can order online and then go pick it up. No wait, no mess, no hassle.


----------



## aaronwt

Jackamus said:


> I got mine at Bestbuy.com - I love that you can order online and then go pick it up. No wait, no mess, no hassle.


That's the problem, I've had too many hassles doing that this year. Where now I won't order anything for in store pickup any more. I would have been better off walking into the store and getting it from the store shelves than dealing with the people at the pickup counter.

And after this past Sunday I'm beginning to feel the same way about orderi.g online for delivery at home. I had to wait about an hour for things to get straightened out. That is at least the third time this year I spent around an hour at the CS counter. The other two times was because of in store pickup.

Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


----------



## Jackamus

I have to say, I have had pretty good luck with the store pick up. I am usally in and out within about 5-7 minutes.


----------



## Dan203

The one time I did it it took them like 40 minutes to find my order. Have never done it since.

Dan


----------



## DeWitt

My experience as well. Watched people walk in and buy what I pre ordered while waiting for the pick up to get straightened out. First and last time...


----------



## subVert

aaronwt said:


> That's the problem, I've had too many hassles doing that this year. Where now I won't order anything for in store pickup any more. I would have been better off walking into the store and getting it from the store shelves than dealing with the people at the pickup counter.


My local best buy was notorious for either saying that the item ready for pickup but not actually 'picking' the item or leaving me waiting at the pickup section while the processed length return transactions. I complained over and over on their surveys about the shopping experience and now it's better.

I picked up my Stream from the big 14th St. NYC store today and I was in and out in about a minute.


----------



## joelw

I picked one up today at the local Best Buy on Long Island. Haven't yet hooked it up.


----------



## NYHeel

jfh3 said:


> Early adopters have DNA that prevents brain cells from processing the concept of patience when new toys are involved. Studies in my house have shown it is physically impossible to be patient. Think of the shipping charges as your co-pay.


Of course my lack of patience ended up requiring me to be more patient. My UPS shipment isn't coming until Wednesday whereas I could have picked it up from my local Best Buy on Sunday. So not only did I cost myself money on the shipping charge but I have to wait 3 more days. Oh well.


----------



## joelw

Setting up the Stream was quick and painless. I connected the Stream to my network switch, and ran the setup in the Tivo app on my iPad (and later on my iPhone). Couldn't be simpler. This is a great add-on for Premier owners who have an iPad or iPhone. Thanks, Tivo, for another great product!!


----------



## MsKTFantastico

I purchased mine from Best Buy yesterday. I did the buy online and in store pickup. It was available in less than 45 minutes. Yay for not having to pay shipping! 

Set up did take longer than I anticipated, but I haven't had any issues. I've streamed a couple shows and even downloaded a couple. 

It's been flawless. This device rocks! My only wish is that you could stream when not in your home wifi, but I'll take this it's a start!


----------



## wackymann

MsKTFantastico said:


> It's been flawless. This device rocks! My only wish is that you could stream when not in your home wifi, but I'll take this it's a start!


The only time I EVER want to stream from my TiVo is when I am out of the house. I realize other people have a use for streaming within their home, but I don't. If/when they offer streaming over the internet, I will buy one. My Slingbox is great, but if there is someone home, you have to watch what they are watching (or vice versa). Getting rid of that restriction would definitely be worth way more than $129 to me.


----------



## mattack

But if you know you'll want to watch outside your house, you can sideload ahead of time.


----------



## Dan203

Not everyone has that option due to abuse of the copyright flag by some cable companies. 

Dan


----------



## joelw

wackymann said:


> The only time I EVER want to stream from my TiVo is when I am out of the house. I realize other people have a use for streaming within their home, but I don't. If/when they offer streaming over the internet, I will buy one. My Slingbox is great, but if there is someone home, you have to watch what they are watching (or vice versa). Getting rid of that restriction would definitely be worth way more than $129 to me.


Have you thought about splitting your signal so that the Slingbox has its own? I've done this, so I don't have to worry about what's being watched at home. My cable company (Cablevision) makes me pay for another box, but it's worth it to me.


----------



## Dan203

joelw said:


> Have you thought about splitting your signal so that the Slingbox has its own? I've done this, so I don't have to worry about what's being watched at home. My cable company (Cablevision) makes me pay for another box, but it's worth it to me.


But then you can only watch live TV. Unless you dedicate a DVR to the Slingbox, which wouldn't be very practical for most people. Although once the Mini comes out maybe you could connect the Slingbox to it. Since it streams over the network it does not interrupt the person watching the actual TiVo. Plus they should be cheaper and wont require a CableCARD so dedicating one to a SlingBox wouldn't be as big of a deal.

Dan


----------

